# Split Amazon Sword Plant?



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a rather large amazon sword plant in my 5 gal tank, and I was wondering if you can split the plant, because I'd like to have a couple in my 10 gal.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You should be able to split it - just make sure all parts you break apart have roots. Also many times amazon swords will have plantlets on them where they have shoots with roots already attached as part of the plant itself from other stems/leaves. You can cut these and plant them also. I found it is really hard to move the amazon sword plants once they are in place - I had to fight with mine to take it out last time because it root so deep.


----------

